# Request for photos of my rods



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been called out via Private Message to post some photos of rods I've built. I don't have time to sort through the thousands of pictures I have, so I'm just going to post up a few links

Wraps 2013: https://www.facebook.com/billy.vivo...95372412444.1073741831.100000259601133&type=3

Grips2013 https://www.facebook.com/billy.vivo...26392666009.1073741827.100000259601133&type=3

RBO photo gallery: http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showgallery.php/ppuser/54/username/billy-vivona

Old fishing photo gallery: http://www.fishingphotos.net/photopost/showgallery.php/ppuser/124/cat/500/page/2

My website: http://northeastrodbuilders.com/members/billyvivona.html

I have a lot more photos, if this isn't enough to satisfy your request.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a self portrait grip I made of myself when I was 14 years old. backwards hat, baggy tee shirt, baggy jeans, shell top adidas with fat laces, and a go eff yourself attitude stance


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Eat my Shorts Dude! This was my first inlay, I was building rods for 2 years. Guess what - it looks like my first inlay, it's pretty bad. Rather than spending 40 years making pretty bad inlays, I said to myself I can do better, and I made myself improve. I didn't lie to myslef and say oh look at how great this is.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Asked and answered.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Great work billy.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Benny, please expand on me being the biggest _____ on this site. Your making claims and assertions that have no merit. I didn't have anything to do with this little saga. But, I should have. 

For the record, you requested to see some of Billy40's work, and he showed you. In a big way. My comment was only related to that fact. 

Another thing, if I have to be able to weave to be a "big boy", I'll settle for being small time. You are the most arrogant person that I've had the pleasure of not meeting.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work Billy, and it is about improving and learning as we go. I have my first rods and can see the progress and hope that I keep improving as I go along.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mark blabaum said:


> Great work Billy, and it is about improving and learning as we go. I have my first rods and can see the progress and hope that I keep improving as I go along.


...x1000!......................Give it a rest Bennie. I've never seen anyone that likes to stir the pot more than you....sheeez.....


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I appreciate those who do top quality weaves, but for me I never liked how small they come out on the rods. That is why I do grip inlays, that's my style. I know people don't like the grip inlays because they are too big and they feel they are gaudy - and that is OK with me. 

What you are saying about 3 layered weaves is a lie. I see people doing 8 layered weaves and they are flawless. THe difference is, they take pride in their craft and make sure that they improve and take the time to learn how to eliminate gaps. 



As far as me & Jay being friends...I never met Jay. I never met most of the builders doing top quality work - but yeah we're all "friends". IT's a mutual respect we all have for each other and years of sharing what we know (accurately) on the forums. I don't expect you to understand.

PS> I am one of the worst speller's in rodbuilding history, but you put me and BOb Balcombe to shame. THe thing is your mistakes aren't typos, you're just not educated to know what the words actually are. Justin Beaver


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

jaycook said:


> Asked and answered.


And Owned!!!

Nice work Billy!!! You got the gift. Never let it get boring!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Being able to do a weave doesn't make a person a good rod builder. Doing nice clean work with attention to detail is what makes a good rod builder. We have all been nice to you for years about your work. Billy stood up and told you the truth. You can improve with a little effort but just assuming your work is good because you have been doing it for a long time is not reasonable.
Pat


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

QTRODS said:


> Looks like that's all big rods a lot easier to work, no tappers in those rod where the weaves are which would make it more difficult. Crosswrapps is what we all start with to step up to the weaves.


When you take pride in your craft you don't need excuses to justify doing shoddy work. Since you feel you've stepped up from Decorative Wraps, I would love to see some more of your mastery.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work indeed Billy. Btw, your website and book has helped get me to where I am at today.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you, I'm always glad to hear that!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been around this craft awhile now and the truth is B.V. doesn't have to prove his craftsmanship; at least not to us that appreciate quality. One other thing, Billy thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge with the rest of us.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Super nice work Billy ... I'm hoping one day I can do the work u turn out....


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Billy,
I have to admit, I am not a big fan of eva inlayed grips, but I have to say your attention to detail is great. Big improvement from your first attempt. 

Pods


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

THank you. I have spent a lot of time and money improving my skills, and sharing that with others so they can improve as well.I have always taken a great deal of pride in both of those areas, I enjoy doing what I do and seeing others do great work as well. 

Since I'm in the Texas forum, I'm adding a couple more grips to "fit in" here, lol.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pfftt...got any Cowboys grips to show? Texans sark this year.:wink: J/K, grips look great


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Jerry, we are starting a new qb Sunday, let's see what he does. I also love those Cowboys.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

patfatdaddy said:


> Jerry, we are starting a new qb Sunday, let's see what he does. I also love those Cowboys.
> Pat


Pat, in reality, I pull for both of em. Just a gentle jab to those that were touting the Texans to be in the super bowl this year, while telling me the Cowboys sark. As long as Billy doesn't post any Giants stuff, we'll all get along. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

IT's so funny watchign how the Giant fans want to kill themselves every week. Teh JEts are so bad but they've managed to win several games and be close in others - they are both terrible. No Cowboys grips, for whatever reason Texan fans were hot on the grips, I had 4 orders for them last year from 3 different builders.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing we can agree on - Eff the delphia Eagles


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Billy 40 said:


> I appreciate those who do top quality weaves, but for me I never liked how small they come out on the rods. That is why I do grip inlays, that's my style. I know people don't like the grip inlays because they are too big and they feel they are gaudy - and that is OK with me.
> 
> What you are saying about 3 layered weaves is a lie. I see people doing 8 layered weaves and they are flawless. THe difference is, they take pride in their craft and make sure that they improve and take the time to learn how to eliminate gaps.
> 
> ...


no pip squeck or ****** because if u are a white boy and dress like justin beber in texas u are called a ******.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nice work Billy! Your work has surely progressed. Feel free to charge extra for having to do a Dallas rod! The few extra bucks helps with the nausea from looking at that star!


----------



## ken_ott (Jan 10, 2013)

Great work Billy!! picked up your book after this thread and anxious to put some of the points to work on wraps and sharing with the groups. 

I see the other NFC East teams...so even thou I'm in San Antonio, got to ask about any Redskins grips!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Billy willie*



QTRODS said:


> no pip squeck or ****** because if u are a white boy and dress like justin beber in texas u are called a ******.


U can completely weave a scene all around a rod with a Rosetta
wheel. Why don't u get after it. O yes I sent some pics of my work where my bad weave is so u can see them I m scared of what u might say, but I think i can handle it. Is that your specialty craving those grips, come on man.
O yea I do have problem with my writing, because I suffer from dyslexia. U know something Billy boy u are making me practice alot at getting better.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

QTRODS said:


> It's pretty but show me a weave jerk, ah u and jay are buddy's. O jay is the biggest suck-*** on this sight it is always poor poor jay. Looks like that's all big rods a lot easier to work, no tappers in those rod where the weaves are which would make it more difficult. Crosswrapps is what we all start with to step up to the weaves. It looks like u and jay have a step to make to be with us big boys. Wow cut foam very difficult your next one alt To be u and jay holding hands. Hey I'm not claiming to have the best art work, but I know on thing that weave of mine is good, because I have done weaves before. People in Texas know what that weave is. If you'll pull up any weave on this sight and magnify it u will see gaps because layered weaves have gaps because the changing of threads. That weave of mine is a three layered weave, do u know what that means. A u dress like Justin beaver, that little pip squeak '!!!!!!!!


Well we don't all start out doing cross wraps, I'm not even sue what a cross wrap is and couldn't care less! I think most rod builders, the one I'm impressed with anyways are more concentrated on building clean rods with tight wraps. Building a neat and clean rod is challenging enough, and most "custom rods" I see are not really that nice at all. The rattle can spray paint, the weaves have there place, but not what I want.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

One thing I can say about Jay is he builds the cleanest rods I have seen, they look better in person! BTW I'm about the furthest thing away from being a suck*ss.


----------

